

Techniques and Systems for Training Large Neural Networks Quickly [pdf] - covi
http://stanford.edu/~rezab/nips2014workshop/slides/jeff.pdf

======
kleer001
It's a slide show. Is the talk its self available somewhere? Link anyone?

